# Cookies pistage et MacG



## subsole (30 Janvier 2020)

Bonjour
La CNIL a mis en ligne  Cookieviz (beta 2.0).
C'est un outil de vue en temps réel du tracking de notre navigation sur le net.
En effet, certains sites vous piste avant même que vous ayez accepté les cookies, pire encore , même si vous les avez refusé.
*Mauvaise surprise, MacG fait parti des sites qui nous piste avant même l'acceptation des cookies et même lorsque l'on a refusé.*
Rentrez l'adresse dans le navigateur intégré, et regardez dans l'autre fenêtre  tous les liens créés par le site avec entités diverses.

MacG avant d'avoir le temps de refusé












MacG après avoir refusé .... c'est pire.







Pour s'en rendre compte, il suffit de le DL  Cookieviz qui est gratuit.
==> https://linc.cnil.fr/fr/cookieviz-une-dataviz-en-temps-reel-du-tracking-de-votre-navigation

Plus d'infos ==> https://linc.cnil.fr/fr/cookieviz-u...-du-tracking-de-votre-navigation#main-content


----------



## Anthony (30 Janvier 2020)

subsole a dit:


> MacG après avoir refusé .... c'est pire.



C'est « normal ». La plupart des CMP utilisent un _framework_ de l'IAB, qui enregistre tes préférences… dans un _cookie_. C'est pour cela qu'il faut revalider les CMP régulièrement, puisque les _cookies_ expirent ou sont supprimés par le navigateur. (Par ailleurs, il est « normal » que certains _cookies_ soient chargés avant la CMP, certains sont considérés comme de l'« usage légitime » et sortent du cadre de la CMP, et certains… échappent au _framework_ de l'IAB. Ce dernier point m'agace, mais je n'ai pas encore trouvé d'outil qui fasse mieux. On travaille sur un système qui conserverait certaines préférences directement dans ton profil, mais c'est gentiment compliqué. Et évidemment on a réglé la question sur le site du Club…) Comme toujours, je recommande la lecture de ce document pour avoir la liste des outils que l'on utilise et qui sont susceptibles d'enregistrer un cookie, avec les explications à chaque fois : https://ours.macg.co/vie-privee/


----------



## subsole (30 Janvier 2020)

Bon, ça ne me console pas vraiment ..... 
Pour info si on utilise Littlesntich c'est plus calme, et si VPN toutes les infos ne servirons à personne enfin j'aime le croire ....


----------



## Anthony (30 Janvier 2020)

subsole a dit:


> Bon, ça ne me console pas vraiment .....



Moi non plus, ça tombe bien.



subsole a dit:


> si VPN toutes les infos ne servirons à personne enfin j'aime le croire ....



Tant de naïveté. (J’aurais des choses à dire sur les VPN, mais je suis d’autres dossiers en ce moment.)


----------



## subsole (30 Janvier 2020)

Je sais bien, le "_enfin j'aime le croire_" n'était qu'une boutade, c'est le serveur du VPN  qui récupère tes données, la vie est belle !


----------



## edenpulse (30 Janvier 2020)

subsole a dit:


> Bon, ça ne me console pas vraiment .....
> Pour info si on utilise Littlesntich c'est plus calme, et si VPN toutes les infos ne servirons à personne enfin j'aime le croire ....


Littlesnitch est un parefeu, rien à voir avec les cookies, et n'agira absolument pas dessus.
et un VPN ne fait absolument rien contre ça non plus...


----------



## subsole (30 Janvier 2020)

Ça interfère sur les résultats obtenus non ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (30 Janvier 2020)

Cela change l’adresse IP, pour les cookies je ne crois pas qu’il y ai de différence. A moins que ce soit via l’utilisation d’un navigateur intégré au vpn (donc vraiment à éviter niveau sécurité)


----------



## edenpulse (30 Janvier 2020)

subsole a dit:


> Ça interfère sur les résultats obtenus non ?


si ils sont géolocalisés ou si la localisation interfère dans l'algorythme d'affichage des résultats. C'tout.
Les cookies, tu les auras avec ou sans VPN.


----------



## subsole (30 Janvier 2020)

J'aimerais éviter les cookies parasites  (sites tiers, mineurs , réseau sociaux, etc.)
Il semble que ça soit impossible avec Safari.


----------



## edenpulse (30 Janvier 2020)

C'est tout à fait possible de bloquer tout les cookies si tu veux. Après il existe des extensions qui bloquent tout ça. Comme 1blocker: https://support.1blocker.com/hc/en-us/articles/360002368198-Block-Cookies


----------



## subsole (30 Janvier 2020)

Oui mais non,  c'est tout ou rien (depuis les relaxes inclus dans Safari), je voudrais uniquement autoriser celui de macg.co


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (30 Janvier 2020)

Dans ce cas, obligé de prendre une extension pour ne bloquer que ce que tu souhaites


----------



## pouppinou (31 Janvier 2020)

Tu as un logiciel comme Cookie qui te permet de paramétrer les cookies. Et ainsi autoriser certains cookies mis en favori et interdire tous les autres. Après c'est assez compliqué à mettre en oeuvre pour que le dit site fonctionne bien, car certain refus bloque certaines pages.
A défaut tu feras au moins du nettoyage manuel et/ou automatique pour limiter la casse, comme empêcher certaines communications avec Hands off ou Little Snitch lors de ta navigation, mais là aussi cela peut bloquer. C'est un ensemble de choses/éléments qui communique (et pas que les cookies) dans un navigateur.
Après l'alliance TOR/VPN est ce qui sera le plus efficace avec les bons réglages. Mais pour une navigation de tous les jours cela devient bien compliqué pour un simple surf anodin. Une bonne pratique, habitude et des gestes réflexes seront plus efficace que de vouloir tout bloquer.

Après je ne sais pas ce qui t'embête exactement, sauf à voir qu'il y a une communication plus ou moins importante. Ce qui semble normal quand on navigue sur le net.
Moi ce qui m'embête c'est quand il y a une communication en backdoor alors que je navigue pas mais que ma connexion internet/réseau est ouverte. Et là, cela se passe également au niveau des paramétrages des Agents et Deamons.



edenpulse a dit:


> Littlesnitch est un parefeu, rien à voir avec les cookies, et n'agira absolument pas dessus.
> et un VPN ne fait absolument rien contre ça non plus...


Je ne suis pas d'accord puisque l'on interdit l'accès à certaines connexions ou pas. D'ailleurs il suffit d'utiliser le logiciel CookieViz pour voir en directe l'efficacité ou pas que donne l'autorisation ou non d'un accès demandé. Et en l'occurence si on bloque, rien n'est ajouté, si on accorde, c'est l'explosion des communications et des cookies ajoutés. Cela agit d'une façon indirecte et permet de limiter quelque peu.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (31 Janvier 2020)

Le plus simple serait d’avoir une suppression des cookies tiers à chaque fermeture d’onglet (voir du navigateur).
Comme ça, tu ne te poses pas de question et tu les gardes actifs sur quasi tous les sites


----------



## subsole (3 Février 2020)

pouppinou a dit:


> Après je ne sais pas ce qui t'embête exactement, sauf à voir qu'il y a une communication plus ou moins importante. Ce qui semble normal quand on navigue sur le net.


Bonjour
C'est une question de principe, moins il y a de regardes par dessus mon épaule, mieux je me porte.


----------

